# Two Metre Tall Brewery



## Tim F (7/12/11)

I stopped off at the 2m tall brewery in Tassy a few days ago, pretty impressed with what they are doing. They grow their own organic barley and hops as well as source some hops from other local growers. I think they said the brewery was 15hl, and I got to see their open fermenter in action. They have a little bar open to the public on fridays and they have 4 hand pumps with their regular and specialty brews on tap. I saw a 'sour farmhouse ale' on the blackboard, and I'm half thinking about changing our travel plans so I can get back there next Friday 

I'm bringing a few beers home for new years including their spelt beer - looking forwards to trying it. She said the spelt is a bit like wheat but with a creamier mouth feel.

Post some pics of their hop field when I'm back home.


----------



## alfadog (7/12/11)

Tim F said:


> I stopped off at the 2m tall brewery in Tassy a few days ago, pretty impressed with what they are doing. They grow their own organic barley and hops as well as source some hops from other local growers. I think they said the brewery was 15hl, and I got to see their open fermenter in action. They have a little bar open to the public on fridays and they have 4 hand pumps with their regular and specialty brews on tap. I saw a 'sour farmhouse ale' on the blackboard, and I'm half thinking about changing our travel plans so I can get back there next Friday
> 
> I'm bringing a few beers home for new years including their spelt beer - looking forwards to trying it. She said the spelt is a bit like wheat but with a creamier mouth feel.
> 
> Post some pics of their hop field when I'm back home.



Where in Tassy is the brewery? I am heading that way soon and will have to sneak in a visit!


----------



## chunckious (7/12/11)

Noticed that the Archive have just added their range.


----------



## winkle (7/12/11)

Chunkious said:


> Noticed that the Archive have just added their range.



A vist next week then


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/12/11)

Yep got the derwent ale, the huon dark apple, the cleansing ale and the forester ale.

Bit pricey, but nice beers.


----------



## Shifter (7/12/11)

It's a great spot and the Friday night session is very good but unfortuantely it's a fair way from Hobart and the need for a car or at least a driver is paramount. However if your are nearby it's well worth a visit. Highly recommended.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/12/11)

alfadog said:


> Where in Tassy is the brewery? I am heading that way soon and will have to sneak in a visit!



It is near New Norfolk... well it's almost in New Norfolk which is about 30-40 minutes drive from Hobart.


----------



## Tim F (7/12/11)

alfadog said:


> Where in Tassy is the brewery? I am heading that way soon and will have to sneak in a visit!



Yeah its about 10 minutes west of New Norfolk on the Lyell Hwy, 2862. Look out for a little dirt road going up a hill on the right, just after you go round a pretty steep bend cut into a hill a bit. It is by appointment only during the week though, they are on 6261 1930. Opening hours for the bar here.

Also they do mail order sales by the carton, mixed if you want


----------



## manticle (7/12/11)

I know some people have claimed to have average beers from there (the guy is not big on consistency but favours a more 'natural' approach).

Having not tried their beers, I can't comment personally but I have had their additive free cider and it was great. Finding additive free cider is a bit like finding a lost pube in a public toilet - possible but difficult and sometimes very frustrating. I make my own cider and piss in my own pot instead.

Might check it out if I have time, inclination and support from the lady when we are in Tassie at the end of the month.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (7/12/11)

Tim F said:


> I stopped off at the 2m tall brewery in Tassy a few days ago, pretty impressed with what they are doing. They grow their own organic barley and hops as well as source some hops from other local growers. I think they said the brewery was 15hl, and I got to see their open fermenter in action. They have a little bar open to the public on fridays and they have 4 hand pumps with their regular and specialty brews on tap. I saw a 'sour farmhouse ale' on the blackboard, and I'm half thinking about changing our travel plans so I can get back there next Friday
> 
> I'm bringing a few beers home for new years including their spelt beer - looking forwards to trying it. She said the spelt is a bit like wheat but with a creamier mouth feel.
> 
> Post some pics of their hop field when I'm back home.



I stopped by to deliver some Oysters to Ashley to brew our Barilla Bay Oyster Stout on consignment. Ashley and his wife Jane are lovely and shared a sample of their spelt beer, very tasty indeed. These guys are doing it very differently from the majority of Craftbrewers and I personally think they are improving out of sight.

Worth a trip for sure Manticle


----------



## big78sam (7/12/11)

manticle said:


> I know some people have claimed to have average beers from there (the guy is not big on consistency but favours a more 'natural' approach).
> 
> Having not tried their beers, I can't comment personally but I have had their additive free cider and it was great. Finding additive free cider is a bit like finding a lost pube in a public toilet - possible but difficult and sometimes very frustrating. I make my own cider and piss in my own pot instead.
> 
> Might check it out if I have time, inclination and support from the lady when we are in Tassie at the end of the month.



I have had a bad experience with a really sour bottle from them that I had to tip as it was undrinkable, However, I emailed them and was sent a replacement that was much better but still not my cup of tea. Good on them for replacing it though.

EDIT: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51186


----------



## SAbier (8/12/11)

manticle said:


> Finding additive free cider is a bit like finding a lost pube in a public toilet -


 what?!? LOL


----------



## SimoB (11/9/15)

just went to tassie and tried his beers - I loved them, really did. Now i want to make a beer that I can age. I tried his 7 year old beer and it was bloody delicious.


----------



## GalBrew (12/9/15)

The spelt beer (the ones I have had anyway) are [email protected] amazing IMHO.


----------



## Dave70 (14/9/15)

Good news then.
Heading down there over new years. Another 'place of interest' when I program the GPS.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (14/9/15)

I managed to try the Cleansing Ale, Spelt Ale, Dark Apple Ale and Bitter Amber Ale at the Vic on Enmore on Saturday and they were fantastic. Wonderfully sour and funky.

Really good article about TMT here too: http://craftypint.com/news/1063/Tall_Story


----------



## crowmanz (14/9/15)

Crafty pint recently did two good articles on Two Metre Tall (http://craftypint.com/news/1063/Tall_Story) and Van Dieman (http://craftypint.com/news/1071/Bottling_The_Farm)

EDIT: beaten while grabbing links and posting


----------



## real_beer (14/9/15)

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I managed to try the Cleansing Ale, Spelt Ale, Dark Apple Ale and Bitter Amber Ale at the Vic on Enmore on Saturday and they were fantastic. Wonderfully sour and funky.
> 
> Really good article about TMT here too: http://craftypint.com/news/1063/Tall_Story


 :icon_offtopic: Boy that Ashley looks like a young Tom Baker, the fourth Doctor Who. He should have called it 'Tardis Brewery' and lunatic Doctor Who fans would be turning up in droves and he'd soon become the biggest brewery in Australia :lol:


----------



## Yeastfridge (14/9/15)

Tried quite a few of their beers and ciders a few times and to me there is huge variation. I'm into seasonal variation, but... a few times I have found some of the beers (cleansing ale, spelt) to be as amazing as some of the best Belgian Gueze and at other times vague, uncomplex and so sour there is no semblance of balance. Really enjoyed the apple dark ale last time I was drinking Two Metre Tall


----------

